# Toronto Games



## Palladion (Sep 27, 2006)

I am gathering gamers for Wednesdays evening games at Gryphon Games.  Before I start planning a grand campaign of epic proportions, I wanted to get a feel for interested parties.  Instead of a campaign (which are notoriously difficult to begin with a bunch of unaffiliated players), I would run one-shot games that would be no longer than 1 or 2 days, every two weeks (maybe the first and third Wednesdays of a month).  New players are more than welcome and stock characters would be provided for anyone who would like to just drop in.  Just a chance to get your game on (or learn it, which I am happy to teach).

If Wednesday is not your day, there is also someone planning Sunday games.  Drop into the store or onto the Gryphon Games forums for more details.

Check your interest level and your schedules and let me know.


----------



## Palladion (Sep 28, 2006)

I forgot to mention, I plan to develop this group into a full campaign once attendance is consistent and people are comfortable.  I did not want to do a cold start for the campaign without people knowing each other and what they are getting into.


----------



## Gnome Quixote (Oct 1, 2006)

What time are you looking to start? I work uptown at Yonge & Eglington, so it'd take me awhile to get to Pharmacy & Sheppard via TTC, as it's a bit of a hike.

Also, are relative noobs welcome? I've been playing in a pbp campaign since January, and started DMing one of my own last month, but playing face-to-face will be a relatively new experience for me.


----------



## Palladion (Oct 1, 2006)

I am looking at a 6:00 to 6:30 PM start to get a few hours of solid gaming in before store close.  There are always time constraints playing weekdays, but I hope to make the most of the time in session and leave the extra stuff for e-mail and forums.

As long as you have a positive attitude towards gaming and playing, experience is a non-issue.  Every person starts from scratch and no one becomes a veteran overnight.  We are all here to play a good game.

Interest level has been good and I think I am about ready to start the one-shot games.  I will send you a private message with details soon.


----------



## Palladion (Oct 17, 2006)

Just wanted to post an update.

I ran the first game last Wednesday with 6 players (and a couple of onlookers).  The session went quite well and I am happy with the enthusiasm.

The next session will be on Wednesday, October 25 at 6:00 PM.  First-come, first-serve for a short scenario.  I will run it at least twice (depending on the time).  No characters required, just bring your books and dice.  Private message me and I will send you my e-mail address and more information.


----------

